# Concept helmets.  What do you think?



## LanierSpots (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## ChiefOsceola (Feb 6, 2012)

Eh...wrong teams.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 6, 2012)

No thanks...


----------



## riprap (Feb 6, 2012)

Good looking design, just stick with the original colors.


----------



## maker4life (Feb 6, 2012)

Kentucky , Arkansas and Florida are alright . The others not so much .


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Feb 6, 2012)

Looks like what my 10U team would want to wear. Not for college.

My kid wears a Revo Speed and while it is safer than his old one, I still like the old design as far as looks.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 6, 2012)

NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO

and NO.


----------



## pnome (Feb 6, 2012)

I like the Arkansas one.


----------



## chadair (Feb 6, 2012)

I like the gator one and thought Lsu's was pretty cool


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 6, 2012)

I like the Gator one and the Kentucky one.

And for some reason, the black Vols stuff has always looked good..


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 6, 2012)

I love them all.  LOL.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 6, 2012)

NOT NO, BUT HECK NO!!!!! 

I thought we got past this junk with the power rangers outfits last year.......


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 6, 2012)

Auburn's helmet is the Bengals.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 6, 2012)

lbzdually said:


> Auburn's helmet is the Bengals.



Was exactly my thought.  

I was like, I have seen that before.


----------



## golffreak (Feb 6, 2012)

No thanks.


----------



## T Tolbert (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm a big fan of all but uga's. 
But what ever Go Dawgs !


----------



## weagle (Feb 6, 2012)

I think I'll have nightmares 

I'd rather turn Updyke loose on campus with a chainsaw than see the Tigers trot out in that headgear.

Not a bad look for a Harley tank though.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 7, 2012)

weagle said:


> Not a bad look for a Harley tank though.



My thoughts were similar, thinking more along the lines of motorcycle helmets


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 7, 2012)

weagle said:


> I think I'll have nightmares
> 
> I'd rather turn Updyke loose on campus with a chainsaw than see the Tigers trot out in that headgear.
> 
> Not a bad look for a Harley tank though.


----------



## Big Doe Down (Feb 7, 2012)

I can't stand Auburn's and I don't like LSU's either. But the other ones look alright.


----------



## DSGB (Feb 7, 2012)

Meh! They look cool, but I'd rather stick with the traditional design.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 7, 2012)

Unicoidawg said:


> NOT NO, BUT HECK NO!!!!!
> 
> I thought we got past this junk with the power rangers outfits last year.......



What he done said!

Traditions are traditions for a reason.


----------



## gacowboy (Feb 7, 2012)

Unicoidawg said:


> NOT NO, BUT HECK NO!!!!!
> 
> I thought we got past this junk with the power rangers outfits last year.......



Exactly! We do not want any more of that junk.


----------



## grunt0331 (Feb 7, 2012)

I like them.  Our's should have a big ole crowing Gamecock on the side though, and eyes like the LSU helmet.  Nothing more intimidating than an angry chicken staring at you.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 7, 2012)

maker4life said:


> Kentucky , Arkansas and Florida are alright . The others not so much .



Ditto.  The UGA one looks like it came from Wal Mart.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 7, 2012)

chadair said:


> I like the gator one and thought Lsu's was pretty cool



LSU's looks like a bird's face for some reason.


----------



## fredw (Feb 7, 2012)

To quote my teen aged granddaughter....."Ewwww"


----------



## sandhillmike (Feb 7, 2012)

chadair said:


> I like the gator one and thought Lsu's was pretty cool



I agree


----------



## chadair (Feb 7, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> Ditto.  The UGA one looks like it came from Wal Mart.


looks like that mans head they show at EVERY game!


----------



## garnede (Feb 7, 2012)

lbzdually said:


> Auburn's helmet is the Bengals.





Big Doe Down said:


> I can't stand Auburn's and I don't like LSU's either. But the other ones look alright.



+1 
I think the AU helmet needs to have the AU, and not look like the Bengal's helmet.  The others look ok to good.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 8, 2012)

chadair said:


> looks like that mans head they show at EVERY game!



Wal Mart let's him have Saturdays off during football season to model the latest gear.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 8, 2012)

grunt0331 said:


> I like them.  Our's should have a big ole crowing Gamecock on the side though, and eyes like the LSU helmet.  Nothing more intimidating than an angry chicken staring at you.



Here is a better idea for usc's new logo:


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 8, 2012)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> Here is a better idea for usc's new logo:



This should be USC's new mascot







BTW - where is Gin House and all his dynasty talk about their great recruits???


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 8, 2012)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> Here is a better idea for usc's new logo:



Biscuits all over the field!!


----------



## bkl021475 (Feb 8, 2012)

Gators and SC looks awesome


----------



## centerc (Feb 8, 2012)

bama one is cool


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Feb 12, 2012)

DSGB said:


> Meh! They look cool, but I'd rather stick with the traditional design.



This.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 12, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> Wal Mart let's him have Saturdays off during football season to model the latest gear.



What's wrong with working at Wal Mart?  I don't know what the man does for a living but if that's all he could find, who are you to crap on him for it?  He's working.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Feb 12, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> What's wrong with working at Wal Mart?  I don't know what the man does for a living but if that's all he could find, who are you to crap on him for it?  He's working.



When was the last time you had your blood pressure checked man?


----------



## KYBobwhite (Feb 12, 2012)

*I give'em three snaps!*

Cute, cute, cute!


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 12, 2012)

Six million dollar ham said:


> When was the last time you had your blood pressure checked man?



What is blood pressure?


----------



## WestGaJohn (Feb 13, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> I love them all.  LOL.



I did too.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 14, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> What's wrong with working at Wal Mart?  I don't know what the man does for a living but if that's all he could find, who are you to crap on him for it?  He's working.



It's a joke, dude.  Chill out.  There's nothing wrong with an honest days work.


----------



## grunt0331 (Feb 14, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> This should be USC's new mascot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ESPN should put this on Spurrier's body for all interviews.  That would be awesome. Or......use ol' Foghorn Leghorn's voice instead of Spurrier's.


----------



## bsanders (Mar 25, 2012)

SC, BAMA, and LSUs are ugly to me. but the rest look good.


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 25, 2012)

This would be a perfect fit for Florida's helmet. 






or maybe this...






A different logo for each side of the helmet!

Probably would look good with some blue and orange pinstriped uniforms!


----------



## ga red devil (Apr 12, 2012)

they look cool to me, somethin different. but what are the black things on the bama supposed to be? they look like the spaceships from the old Galaga arcade game.


----------



## chadair (Apr 12, 2012)

Silver Britches said:


> This would be a perfect fit for Florida's helmet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=682811


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 12, 2012)

I think these are the new UGA uniforms..


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Apr 12, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> I think these are the new UGA uniforms..



That's a home run right there!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 13, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> I think these are the new UGA uniforms..



AWESOME! They look sweet to me! If it helps us win I'm all for it!

GOOOOOOOO YOU PINSTRIPED BRITCHES!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Apr 13, 2012)

Silver Britches said:


> AWESOME! They look sweet to me! If it helps us win I'm all for it!
> 
> GOOOOOOOO YOU PINSTRIPED BRITCHES!



Dem ain't exactly pin stripes, more like PRISON stripes.  Pin stripes are just a tad bit thinner and are usually vertical,



Silly pup.


----------



## DSGB (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 13, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Dem ain't exactly pin stripes, more like PRISON stripes.  Pin stripes are just a tad bit thinner and are usually vertical,
> 
> 
> 
> Silly pup.



I know, but you think most of these knuckleheads around here would know or even care about the real meaning of pin stripes?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Apr 13, 2012)

Silver Britches said:


> I know, but you think most of these knuckleheads around here would know or even care about the real meaning of pin stripes?



I know, just giving you a little heck.


----------

